# Palm Zier



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Need some help...

Got a friend, who has a palm zier, she did a upgrade from WME to XP Pro, and now it won't hotsync, I tried uninstalling the software only to get the error " Error 1606. Could not access network location ..\\Documents and settings\All Users\desktop", also got it when trying to just reinstall. The installation of other programs are ok, no errors...

Tried the Microsof fix(s) with the registry keys, none helped...

So anybody got any ideas ?


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Jedi_Master said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> Need some help...
> 
> ...


Where was it originally installed from? Palm software is finicky, as you may know. From that descripion it seems it's looking a network resource that is no longer available or a UNC path which most Palm software doesn't like.

When I have to 'uninstall' any palm related stuff (palm, blackberry, etc), I have to uninstall through the control panel, then clear out any files/directories or registry entries with any mention of palm to get it back to a useable state.

That includes the normal \palm as well as any related software: \intellisynch, \blackberry, \rim, \research in motion, etc.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

It was installed from the CD-ROM, not from a network...

The problem seems quite common ( not only for palm but with other software as well ), but with few fixes...

Many hits from Google


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Huh, that's a bummer. They provide a 'solution' which may or may not work, is that what you're saying?

Personally I wouldn't 'upgrade' from ME, just fdisk and do a clean install but I know that isn't always feasible.

Has your friend tried to do a fresh install? BTW, the upgrade XP is actually the full version and can be used as such if you provide the a CD for a previous version of Windows when it prompts you.


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

Question: When you tried to uninstall/reinstall Palm Desktop, was your friend logged on with an account that has admin rights?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy TheDJK...

Yes she was ( first thing I checked  )...


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

And have you tried deleting the Palm Desktop icon from All Users>Desktop?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Which fixes did you try from those hits in Google?


----------



## MicroMental (Mar 31, 2005)

I had this same issue with my palm tungsten E. The registry fix is a bunk solution to this problem. I worked around this problem by downloading *Windows Install Cleanup* utility ("Google" it or try the microsoft knowledge base...I was not allowed to post urls in this forum yet)

then after removing Palm desktop and any palm related programs, I did a clean install of the palm desktop software...FIXED!

Careful when selecting the username for your palm when you set it back up. I believe it needs to match the user name on windows.

A hotsync after the above step completes the fix. Good luck and I hope this works for you.


----------

